# '96 240SX



## gnu158rider (Nov 24, 2004)

How much should i offer for a '96 240SX with 142,000 miles on it? I was lookin on autotrader.com and the guys lives really close to me. hes askin $8,000 OBO. Heres the link of the car, he has a link for more pix of the car. check it out and lemme know whats the most i should pay. (estimating of coarse.)

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?car_id=171297434&dealer_id=&car_year=1996&make=NISSAN&distance=100&max_price=11000&model=240SX&advcd_on=n&end_year=1998&min_price=1000&certified=n&address=92404&search_type=used&advanced=n&start_year=1994&color=&cardist=7 

thx alot!


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Moved to S14.


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

IF you ask me I believe that is to high. I bought my 97 240sx 2 years ago and I only paid $6800 for mine and that was two years ago and it only had somewhere around 66,000 miles on it. But I did do a lot of looking around for mine though.


----------



## paprcutz (Nov 23, 2004)

yah..that does seem like a lot, i bought my 240sx s14 for only 5,800 and it only had 14,000 miles on it...but i looked at the link and it seemed very clean..but what he's asking for seems like its a bit to pricey..
thats my opinion tho

-paprcutz


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

paprcutz said:


> yah..that does seem like a lot, i bought my 240sx s14 for only 5,800 and it only had 14,000 miles on it...but i looked at the link and it seemed very clean..but what he's asking for seems like its a bit to pricey..
> thats my opinion tho
> 
> -paprcutz


great deal. I think i would pay about $5,000 for it it looks nice and all but 8,000 maybe for a 97 or 98 with lower miles. Not that it compares but i know someone selling a 92 300zx 1 owner 88k 5spd for 6300.


----------



## nismodiego (Dec 7, 2004)

i'm about to get my '95 s14 se for $5,000 with 115k miles. it has an automatic transimission but im gonna take it off. so, $8,000 is a little too much.


----------



## Kyo Kusanagi (Nov 24, 2004)

Its because these people just watch too much damn animes like Initial D.
When a car is cheap but seeing it on TV and seeing how it performs they up the price. :dumbass: . I found a 95 SX SE with 65k miles and this guy is wanting $10500 now he wants $9000. I don't know about that but, these people need to to realize what's reality.


----------



## paprcutz (Nov 23, 2004)

Kyo Kusanagi said:


> Its because these people just watch too much damn animes like Initial D.
> When a car is cheap but seeing it on TV and seeing how it performs they up the price. :dumbass: . I found a 95 SX SE with 65k miles and this guy is wanting $10500 now he wants $9000. I don't know about that but, these people need to to realize what's reality.



that is so true. when i was searching for my car i found a lot of guys who were trying to sell me cars at that price. i was close to buying them because i was so desperate. 

yah...people these days

-paprcutz


----------

